# The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Odd show but i have to say I really like it. It has my favorite things, baking and horror. I watched all six shows on Netflix on my day off after 2 months. Really relaxing.


----------

